# Alpine PDX-V9 design flaw?



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Bought one of these for the wife from a member here, it was a little rough but worked fine and we were pretty happy. Then it went ka-blooey and took all the speakers with it. No kidding, all professionally installed, connections all good, etc. I bought another since it would be a drop-in with the quick-connect terminals and all, but when I put it in, it sounded like everything was blown to hell. I checked all the voltages and everything was fine, so at that point I turned it over to my installer and dropped it off with him, as we were going out of town for the weekend.


Turns out, here is what it looked like inside:










That ribbon cable was pinched between two boards when it was all buttoned up and apparently rubbed against one of the metal pieces inside and wore through. My install guy confirmed when it went out, it took with it a set of brand new ID 5x7 coaxes and a brand new set of ID 6.5" components. Argh.

So I had him open up the new one to see if they had changed the design (maybe after seeing a lot of failures?) and nope, it was the same. Yikes. So he rerouted that ribbon cable and either heatshrinked it or wire loomed it, one or the other. So I think it'll be good now.

It's a solid amp that does plenty of power for its small footprint, and at $400 brand new it isn't overly-expensive, but it wasn't fun shelling out for a new one OR giving up my Ground Zero components to put in my wife's truck. <sigh>

Just a heads' up to other folks on here if you're looking at one of these, be prepared to open it up and fix this. Alpine may warranty the amp if it blows, but my guess is they won't warranty the speakers you lose.

Good luck.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Interesting


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. Got a brand new one I'm installing soon. I'll open up & make the adjustment.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

out of all the ones ive installed, ive never seen or heard of this happening


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

SkizeR said:


> out of all the ones ive installed, ive never seen or heard of this happening


Looked like a pretty obvious failure point in the first one, and like I said it was present in the brand new one, too. Hopefully this can save someone else here from having a meltdown.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I've been running two of them in my truck for a few months now. Hopefully the same thing doesn't happen. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Both V9 & F4 are used so it won't hurt to open them up to check. After all, if they go I don't have warranty service so this could save me from paying for repairs if this is a potential problem.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

There weren't any stickers to void a warranty on my new one. Of course, if you sleeve the cable, it would be obvious, but simply repositioning it so it isn't crimped or smashed between panels or components wouldn't be anything obvious they could use to void your warranty, should you need to send it in someday.


----------



## krusing (Sep 24, 2009)

I can confirm this. 
Just took my brand new v9 apart, the ribbon cable was rubbing, i bent the cable in the other direction.

Thanks tRidiot!:thumbsup:


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

krusing said:


> I can confirm this.
> Just took my brand new v9 apart, the ribbon cable was rubbing, i bent the cable in the other direction.
> 
> Thanks tRidiot!:thumbsup:


W00T!!!!!

SWEET! I saved at least ONE person's amp (and possibly speakers, too!)!

This is why we're here.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Would this be on just the V9 or are the other PDX amps built the same?


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

I wish I could answer that... maybe someone else can chime in. I'll ask my install guy to check other PDX amps as they come through.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I have the F4 as well so when I go inside the V9 I'll check both to make sure.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I may check both of mine out here at some point, the F4 is easy to get to, the V9 not so much but if it means extending the life of the amp and my speakers, then it will be worth the bit of hassle to get at the amp.


----------



## raine2jz (Mar 3, 2015)

Looks like I'll be taking apart my V9 tonight... is it difficult to disassemble/reassemble? I don't want to take it apart and then not be able to figure out how to get it together again.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

If you can get it apart, you can get it back together. Think methodically..... spatial relations you know. If not that confident, take it to a shop.


----------



## raine2jz (Mar 3, 2015)

Bayboy said:


> If you can get it apart, you can get it back together. Think methodically..... spatial relations you know. If not that confident, take it to a shop.


if it's put together conventionally, I can probably do it... I've taken electronics apart before, was just asking in case there was any weirdness (special fasteners, etc) that would be good to know ahead of time.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Pretty straightforward.


----------



## JohnKuthe... (Nov 2, 2016)

tRidiot said:


> ...
> 
> Just a heads' up to other folks on here if you're looking at one of these, be prepared to open it up and fix this. Alpine may warranty the amp if it blows, but my guess is they won't warranty the speakers you lose.
> 
> Good luck.


Wish I would have heard about this before my installer guy got my PDX-V9 mounted and wired! :-( Hope mine doesn't burn and eat things. I have the V9 and a PDR-V75 and both amps run warm not even driving loads yet (no speakers connected yet), so much so I'm thinking of getting high CFS computer fans and mounting one over each amp.

John Kuthe...


----------



## muzikmanwi (Dec 25, 2014)

I just took one of my PDX-V9 apart a couple months ago and it was folded real close to the connector. I think the one pictured above is folded way farther up from connector and that may be the problem.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Interesting.. Makes me wonder if it was something isolated to a batch of them.. As though they moved one Operator into assembly in that task, who did a bunch of them the same way. As QM, I see this all the time. I'll check my V9. Should sell it actually (Naiku jumped on another one you Rascal!  ). They are nice clean amps but I'm going a different direction with power. 

So from the picture it looks like an easy enough fix, just better dressing on that ribbon cable for clearance.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

I have ran three of threse and had zero problems, but that is very interesting. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldcar (Dec 8, 2015)

Little bit of an older thread, but i just opened up a PDX-v9, build date 2016-02-18, and there was wear in the same spot as OP picture. Glad i checked.

That board connector should of been either 90* or relocated!

Also to anyone who is going to do this: amp disassembly is all the screws on the bottom and all 9 screws on the back connection area (4 on plastic cover, 5 underneath).

OP i owe you a beer.


----------



## Curt D (Sep 30, 2016)

I just installed a new V9 last weekend. I may yank it this weekend and check it out. 
I’m assuming there is a ‘void’ sticker over one of those bottom screws?


----------



## whiteil (Dec 10, 2017)

I had installed a Brand New unit on December 5, upon reading this thread I opened up my unit and there it was. I nice indent from pressure on the corner of that ribbon. So I bent the cable the other way like mentioned above. This seemed to be the easiest fix. Over time the vibrations and heat would have done the same thing. Depending on your install and how you mount and where you mount your amp can speed this process up. What a great post. Thank You!

This website needs SSL!!


----------



## sapatel20 (Feb 4, 2017)

Can someone please post step by step pics related this fix ... I tried to understand but pics will help how to move and what to band... sorry this is new things for me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sapatel20 (Feb 4, 2017)

Finally opened up for check ... reason my front channel is making blast sound like bubbles randomly. Same like others ribbon cable condition is not good .. after making them straight now front 2 ch. stopped working completely.

Looking for solutions is that cable available in market is there any other possibility to repair existing one . Please help

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spread5150 (Apr 30, 2017)

I read about this when I was looking at 5 channel amps. I was torn between this and Jl 900/5 and read reviews somewhere about this issue on more than one.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

sapatel20 said:


> Finally opened up for check ... reason my front channel is making blast sound like bubbles randomly. Same like others ribbon cable condition is not good .. after making them straight now front 2 ch. stopped working completely.
> 
> Looking for solutions is that cable available in market is there any other possibility to repair existing one . Please help
> 
> ...


Alpine PDXV9 Parts and Accessories


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

PACPARTS only shows the 13 pin cable AWM20696. Look on the bigger cable & see what the AWM number is and google it with the pin numbers.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Part# for that cable is 30E42989S01


----------



## DAN831 (11 mo ago)

Man I cant work out how to sort the issue with it touching, i just put some heat shrink over it on the bit where it touches. Wont that still melt through?? Any ideas how to definitely fix this, need a solution, mine is a brand new PDX-V9 out the box.


----------



## Sub-Optimal (6 mo ago)

tRidiot said:


> W00T!!!!!
> 
> SWEET! I saved at least ONE person's amp (and possibly speakers, too!)!
> 
> This is why we're here.


Hi tRidiot,

I just joined up, to say thank you for Posting this info.

I just bought a brand new PDX-V9 (manufacture 2021). Box was weirdly packed (first sign); then found it had a few scratches, and some screw marks in the mounting holes (showing it's been out of the box for sure).

I figured, maybe it was just on their display board, but not actually used (which I could deal with). So I connected it up; and low and behold, only two out of the five channels were working. There was also a high pitched tone being emitted. Rechecked connections (all ok); fiddled with some settings.... Bump Bah! (Red Light).

Checked over the Unit again, then realised the Serial numbers didn't match the Box, or Birth Certificate. By this time, I was summoning my inner "Karen" (the intense rage part).

But anyway, I saw this Post, prior to purchasing the Amp; along with a YouTube vid., of a channel output problem. So not wanting to deal with 'that' shop again, nor wanting to have to send it off to Alpine for repairs; I did the typical DIY.

Opening up the case, it was immediately obvious that the 14pin FFC (flexible flat cable) jumper cable was in bad shape. It was severely crinkled and contorted; and eventually slipped right out of its connector. It's definitely a design fault (albeit a simple one). The offset positioning of the connectors on the board, along with the length of cable; makes the cable get caught amongst the other components (even if you carefully reassemble the unit and try to lay the cable as flat as possible). The solution, would be to install a slightly longer cable (120mm to 150mm); so the fold is further away from the components, and the bend angle not so obtuse.

So a FFC 14P, 0.5 pitch, 100C, Opposite side connector type, and 150mm long would be an alternative replacement; which you can get from an electronics parts store (like Mouser, RS Components, Element14 etc. for only a few Dollars). The original 100mm FFC is 80C, so increasing the temp rating (to 100C) might help prevent it from failure due to heat (which a recall has been previously issued).

After straightening and reconnecting the 14P FFC; it's all Blue, 5 channels, and no high pitch tone. So far, the amp sounds much better compared to previous set up (JL Audio HD600/4, running 4x Splits and a Sub). The PDX-V9 is closely comparable to JL's HD900/5; however the PDX has an extra 50watts RMS per channel (on 1,2,3,4), and a variable subsonic filter. So the PDX is definitely a good spec amp. at a slightly cheaper price.

Thanks again for the info, you helped me out greatly!


----------

